# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi et sa jambe en Patrick Duffy

## Grand_Maître_B

Il faut savoir parfois exprimer ses élans d'amour, parce qu'un élan d'amour,  c'est mieux qu'un cerf de haine ou un renne d'indifférence. Oh je sais, je sais,  un type qui ressent un élan d'amour aura forcément, tôt ou tard, une gueule de bois,  mais tant pis je prends le risque et je vous fais donc part de l'amour que je  porte à nos dirigeants.
 Mais laissez-moi vous expliquer pourquoi je suis content. Comme vous le  savez, faire voter des lois qui diront aux citoyens ce qu'il ne faut pas faire,  voire ce qu'il faut faire, c'est bien. Prévoir des punitions qui s'appliqueront  à ceux qui décident de ne pas respecter les lois, c'est encore mieux.
 Mais, le vrai petit plus qui sépare le dirigeant de base d'une démocratie  banale, du dirigeant éclairé d'une démocratie post-moderne pré-apocalypse, c'est  la peur. C'est chouette de faire peur aux gens vous savez, d'abord, c'est  rigolo. Et puis c'est tellement efficace. "Citoyen qui a peur, réforme qui passe  dans le beurre", dit le proverbe.
 Enfin, il faut que vous compreniez que, dans l'esprit de nos dirigeants, une  loi qui fait peur, c'est une loi qui sera bien appliquée, et c'est important,  ça. Alors, après, pour bien faire peur aux gens, il existe plusieurs  méthodes:
 La militaire, qui a ses avantages puisqu'en plus de foutre la trouille, elle  apprend aussi aux délinquants à dire "tank you". Mais on s'autorise à penser,  dans les milieux autorisés, qu'elle est un peu brutale.
 La cérébrale, qui effraye à longueur d'ondes propagandistes, mais qui a le  défaut de ces films d'horreur aux trucages mal ficelés, elle donne parfois plus  envie de rire qu'autre chose.
 Et enfin, la vicelarde, qui consiste à faire peur aux gens, mais sans qu'ils  sachent que c'est du bidon, voyez ? C'est une sorte de propagande effrayante,  mais bien faite, on ne voit pas que c'est un trucage, tout laisse à penser que  c'est vrai. Et mon Dieu, je suis heureux de constater que nos dirigeants ont  manifestement choisi cette solution, et en plus, laissez-moi vous dire qu'ils  sont doués.
 Prenez Hadopi par exemple; voilà une loi minable, prise dans l'urgence,  patchée de travers après que le Conseil constitutionnel l'a écharpée, privée  de ses décrets qui la rendraient fonctionnelle, moquée par un certain FAI qui a  refusé de la suivre et que le gouvernement est obligé de soumettre à la force  d'un décret probablement entaché de nullité, bref, voilà un bon morceau de  condensé de bêtise humaine. Comment faire peur avec ça ? Comment convaincre le  grand public que le piratage c'est caca boudin ? Comment l'effrayer ?
 Je vais vous expliquer. Tout d'abord, faites circuler, fin août, plus de 250  000 tracts aux péages des grandes autoroutes de France pendant le week-end où  les gens rentreront de vacances, l'esprit reposé et expliquez leur le principe  de la riposte graduée, les risques inconsidérés qu'ils prennent à laisser le  petit dernier télécharger des oeuvres de l'esprit.
 Déjà, moi, j'ai commencé à fouetter. Comment peut-on décider de claquer  autant de fric pour faire circuler des dépliants dans la France entière, si ce n'est pour lutter contre un fléau ignoble ? Surtout que c'est une première  depuis longtemps ça, que de balancer des tracts à la gueule des vacanciers pour  les prévenir qu'une loi a été votée et qu'elle ne va pas tarder à s'appliquer;  non vraiment, ça fout les chocottes.
 Puis, laissez courir le bruit que, ça y est, Hadopi est en marche et que les  premiers mails sont partis. Oh évidemment, les sceptiques bougonneront que c'est  idiot, que la loi ne peut pas encore fonctionner, qu'elle est boiteuse, mais  laissez planer le doute, cela suffit à diffuser un sentiment d’inquiétude. Puis  après balancez l'équivalent d'une bonne vielle porte qui claque ou d'un chat qui  saute d'un meuble, en diffusant dans la presse ou à la télévision des  commentaires de soi-disant internautes qui ont été pris par Hadopi.
 Ainsi, dans le journal métro, un anonyme a expliqué dans le courrier des  lecteurs qu'il venait de recevoir son premier mail hadopi, "qu'il ne s'y  attendait pas du tout", qu'il pensait que "ça n'arrive qu'aux autres" et que  maintenant, promis, juré, "il compte stopper sérieusement". C'est classe ça,  mais posez-vous la question: combien connaissez-vous de délinquants qui  expliquent dans le courrier des lecteurs d'un quotidien qu'ils se sont fait  prendre et qu'ils ne recommenceront plus ? Et combien de journaux qui décident  de publier cette confession anonyme ? J'ai bien regardé dans les pages dédiées  aux lecteurs des grands médias, et à mon regret, je n'ai pas trouvé de courriers  confessant "oui, je me suis fait attraper la main dans un sac de plusieurs  milliards d'euros, je suis désolé, on croit toujours que ça n'arrive qu'aux  autres, mais promis, juré, je ne recommencerai plus, signé jérome K."
 Si le citoyen n'a pas encore assez peur, alors vous faites diffuser un  mockumentaire sur une grande chaîne, genre M6 voyez, qui va expliquer, avec  force chiffres bidons et explications foireuses sur la mécanique de la loi  Hadopi, que attention, ça va faire mal à tous les pirates. Et il ne faut pas  oublier, bien évidemment, d'interviewer un internaute qui avouera lui aussi  qu'il s'est fait chopper par Hadopi et que, ohlalalala, il ne le fera plus.
 Alors, oui, je crie mon amour à ceux qui nous dirigent, bravo et merci, Wes  Craven à côté d'eux, c'est un rigolo, j'ai peur, j'ai très peur et j'adore  ça.
 Pas vous ?

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Grokararma

Oui mais...Si ça n'était pas une défaillance du téléviseur?
Si c'était vrai...Le neveu de la soeur de la voisine de ma grand mère à parait il écopé d'un premier mail...Et ça ne fait que commencer...
 ::o:

----------


## gros_bidule

"...signé jérome K" : mo-nu-men-tal, excellent  :B): 

Parcontre, pour être victime of Hadopi, il faut bien regarder la boite mail de son FAI, n'est-ce pas ? Le truc que les canards n'utilisent jamais, préférant hotmail / gmail / boite pro ? Bah c'est malin.
Un courrier avec accusé de réception,d'accord, mais un vulgaire mail : ça veut donc dire que c'est une boite au lettre officielle/légale que l'on est tenu de consulter ? Je peux vraiment ne pas me défendre en prétextant ne pas consulter ma boite mail Bouigues dont j'ai égaré l'identifiant (oui bon, je ne l'ai jamais cherché) ?

----------


## XWolverine

Oui, moi j'ai peur : Je n'ose plus sortir le bras aux péages, de peur qu'on m'y donne à lire des promesses de futures horreurs.
Avant, on avait des trucs à bouffer et de la retape touristique, aux péages. Bon, cela dit, comme à cause d'Hadopi, il n'y a plus d'essence, ce n'est pas très grave, je n'y vais plus, sur l'autoroute. J'ai bon, là ?

----------


## SAYA

::wub::  super l'article "le brame du piratin" (pas au fond des bois, mais derrière son matos)
ça s'appelle de l'intox :B): 

@xwolverine : tu vois à toute chose malheur est bon ::P: 


PS Et si G_M_B faisait paraître un "Recueil" de ses news, ce serait géant !

----------


## gros_bidule

Déconnes, c'est sur les péages que j'ai découvert les Coraya  :B): 
Quelqu'un aurait-il un scan du prospectus Hadopi, histoire de se moquer ? N'ayant plus assez d'essence pour rejoindre l'autoroute... merci.

----------


## Narm

Super article et grâce à GMB j'ai appris un nouveau mot : mockumentaire.

Sinon moi ce qui me fait peur, c'est que les gens capables de pondre de telles inepties sont en place suite à des élections démocratiques et qu'ils pourraient y rester longtemps  ::P: h34r:

@gros bidule : regarde ici  pour le dépliant hadopi.

----------


## Olorin

> Déconnes, c'est sur les péages que j'ai découvert les Coraya 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il un scan du prospectus Hadopi, histoire de se moquer ? N'ayant plus assez d'essence pour rejoindre l'autoroute... merci.


Il est lisible sur numerama : http://www.numerama.com/magazine/165...-au-peage.html

Encore un très grand article GMB, bravo.

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est bien beau cet article mais moi j'aurais aimé que l'on continue de faire semblant d'avoir peur, mais qu'en fait on s'en fout royalement, là c'est un peu comme quand un magicien dévoile son tour, ça gâche tout.

D'ailleurs n'écoutez pas GMB les djeunz, les vieux et toi aussi ménagère de moins de 50ans, moi je connais pleins pleins de gens qui ont reçu des gros mails bien méchants et maintenant leurs vies peuvent basculer tout moment, la prison voir le bagne les attends...

----------


## SAYA

> C'est bien beau cet article mais moi j'aurais aimé que l'on continue de faire semblant d'avoir peur, mais qu'en fait on s'en fout royalement, là c'est un peu comme quand un magicien dévoile son tour, ça gâche tout.
> 
> D'ailleurs n'écoutez pas GMB les djeunz, les vieux et toi aussi ménagère de moins de 50ans, moi je connais pleins pleins de gens qui ont reçu des gros mails bien méchants et maintenant leurs vies peuvent basculer tout moment, la prison voir le bagne les attends...



C'est comme ça que tu comptes leur faire peur alors que : bonjour les vacances, la télé gratos, l'ordi fourni, adieu les grèves et les problèmes de transport (en tous genres ::P: ) plus d'impôt à payer LE REVE QUOI ! ::(:

----------


## Shambelle

Ah oui, le publi-reportage sur M6 sur le "piratageinformatiquequestduvoletetfaitperdrebeauco  upsdesousauxgrandsartistes"...
Très drôle et bourré de raccourcis et d'inexactitudes. ::rolleyes:: 
J'ai rigolé comme un bossu.

----------


## perverpepere

Hadopi ca fait vraiment peur!
La preuve ma Mule me balance des torrents de larme à chaque évocation de cette haute autorité

Je perd des points si je dis:
"mince j'ai pas vu ce reportage, qqun à un lien pour le download de manière non légal et en restant invisible pour l'Hadopir ?"

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci Olorin  ::): 
Ha mais si je comprends bien, on a au moins 4 vies ?
-1- email d'avertissement
-2- email d'avertissement + lettre
-3- lettre
-4- peut être une sanction, pas sûr

Et on a même droit à des power-ups : "Si pas de nouveaux faits, suppression des données" => on refait le max de vies ? C'est un peu comme l'auto-heal des FPS modernes ?

Y'a pas à dire, j'ai plus de chance de finir tué sur l'autoroute que de me faire prendre par leur machin.

----------


## Froyok

> Je perd des points si je dis:
> "mince j'ai pas vu ce reportage, qqun à un lien pour le download de manière non légal et en restant invisible pour l'Hadopir ?"


Internet c'est vaste. Tu trouveras surement ton bonheur...
Sur vimeo par exemple...  ::siffle:: 


Et la blague sur Jérome K. m'a plié en deux !  :^_^: 




> Parcontre, pour être victime of Hadopi, il faut bien regarder la boite mail de son FAI, n'est-ce pas ? Le truc que les canards n'utilisent jamais, préférant hotmail / gmail / boite pro ? Bah c'est malin.
> Un courrier avec accusé de réception,d'accord, mais un vulgaire mail : ça veut donc dire que c'est une boite au lettre officielle/légale que l'on est tenu de consulter ? Je peux vraiment ne pas me défendre en prétextant ne pas consulter ma boite mail Bouigues dont j'ai égaré l'identifiant (oui bon, je ne l'ai jamais cherché) ?


Je me pose également la question, n'est pas une obligation ? Vu que cette adress t'es fournie gratuitement et lié à ton abonnement, n'as tu pas l'obligation de la lire pour tout éventualitées (par exemple problème avec le fai, reset de mdp).

----------


## sissi

Belle news qui mériterait d'être aéré par contre.

----------


## perverpepere

> Internet c'est vaste. Tu trouveras surement ton bonheur...


C't'ai une blague, j'ai déjà les liens mégaupload  ::P: h34r:

----------


## WaT

Raison de plus pour prendre un boitier liber-T  ::):

----------


## Raijin

" Prenez Hadopi par exemple; voilà une loi minable, prise dans l'urgence, patchée de travers après que le Conseil constitutionnel l'ait écharpée, privée de ses décrets qui la rendraient fonctionnelle ..."

Question idiote : après "après que" ce n'est pas un indicatif (et non un subjonctif) qui devrait être utilisé ?  ::huh::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Si bien sur !

----------


## SAYA

> " Prenez Hadopi par exemple; voilà une loi minable, prise dans l'urgence, patchée de travers après que le Conseil constitutionnel l'ait écharpée, privée de ses décrets qui la rendraient fonctionnelle ..."
> 
> Question idiote : après "après que" ce n'est pas un indicatif (et non un subjonctif) qui devrait être utilisé ?


ou le conditionnel - a contrario : avant que le verbe est au subjonctif ::rolleyes::

----------


## jaragorn_99

"Mode Sav des emissions ON" 
Rooooooo, mais tu va avoir des problèmes toi..........
"Mode Sav des emissions OFF"


Dis moi au grand Maitre B, que penses tu de la déclaration de Christian Paul (député PS de la Nièvre, grand pourfendeur d'Hadopi à l'assemblée entre autre)? Démagogie ou sincérité de la part de ce Monsieur?

(Attention, je dis bien la déclaration de ce député, je ne fais pas le facile raccourci fait un peu partout disant "en 2012, si on passe, on fait sauter Hadopi", signé le PS).

Sinon, 1000% daccord avec ton article, une loi bidon, et une propagande à 2 francs 6 sous.

Par contre, j'ai pas compris, il a téléchargé quoi le fameu Jérome K. ? Wall street 2? La couleur de l'argent? Mon curé chez les nudistes?

----------


## Lirian

> Raison de plus pour prendre un boitier liber-T


Chuis passé à un abonnement newsgroup payant + ssl.

Ils vont pas me retirer ma liberté de tester un produit avant de l'acheter.

Merci aux -éditeurs/dev/quiconque de responsable là dedans- niveau jeux vidéo d'arrêter de sortir les démos (EDIT : Avant la sortie commerciale du jeu, les démos qui sortent 3 mois plus tard c'est équivalent à pas de démo pour moi).

Sinon on va devoir faire comme les magasins crapuleux, on teste les jeux/films/séries et sous 7 jours et on les renvoie, et quand y'a une clé cd ? Ben tant pis ils se démerdent, je vois pas d'autre solution.

Sinon c'est quand même une logique implacable que de sanctionner avant de "développer l'offre légale" (ce dont ils ont rien à branler en fait).

----------


## LaVaBo

> sinon la logique de sanctionner avant de "développer l'offre légale" (*ce dont ils ont rien à branler en fait*) c'est quand même d'une logique implacable.


Espérons qu'ils s'en foutent, vu que ce que Hadopi appelle "développer l'offre légale" se résume, à l'heure actuelle, quasiment à "faire financer par l'Etat français des offres commerciales des majors, dont personne ne veut".
Carte musique jeune ftw...

----------


## Orphyss

> une grande chaîne, genre M6 voyez, qui va expliquer, avec  force chiffres bidons et explications foireuses sur la mécanique de la loi  Hadopi, que attention, ça va faire mal à tous les pirates.


Ouf, ça me soulage, je ne suis pas le seul à trouver que M6 a comme un air de chaine de propagande bourrée de reportage "que la musique elle fait peur". Elle ressemble limite à un chaine mixant de la propagande à du téléachat non-stop ... vous trouvez pas ?  ::huh::

----------


## sissi

> Espérons qu'ils s'en foutent, vu que ce que Hadopi appelle "développer l'offre légale" se résume, à l'heure actuelle, quasiment à "faire financer par l'Etat français des offres commerciales des majors, dont personne ne veut".
> Carte musique jeune ftw...


C'est vrai que les majors sont fantastiques à ce niveau.
-on pigeonne les artistes sur les contrats 
-les gens sur des titres formatés avec une com' rouleau compresseur sur tout les médias qui leurs font croire que c'est le top et vendus 20 euros
-les entreprises sur les DVD et autre disque durs ( sauvegarde de données qui n'ont rien a voir avec la copie privée comme la musique ou les flims) 
-le peuple en lui faisant raquer hadopisse et l'offre légale.

----------


## Azerty

> [Un texte qu'il est passionnant]
> Alors, oui, je crie mon amour à ceux qui nous dirigent, bravo et merci, Wes  Craven à côté d'eux, c'est un rigolo, j'ai peur, j'ai très peur et j'adore  ça.
> Pas vous ?


Ah! Toi aussi tu te refais sa filmographie après être tombé sur le dossier "200 films d'horreurs pour Halloween" d'un gros site cinéma ?  :;):

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

Article vraiment bidon. C'est même pas marrant ... 

Aucune info intéressante, rien. Juste du "3615Mylife houlala jay peur". Ok super, mais meme au second degré on s'en fou. 

Ah si, gros scoop dans cet article : les nerds nolifes de l'internet sont contre hadopi. Waouhhh putain si je m'attendais a ça dis donc.

Si Hadopi est aussi ridicule et inoffensif que tu le prétend, pourquoi tu rage dessus ?

----------


## Sk-flown

J'aimerais bien GMB que tu nous fasses un article sur les retraites, je sais que c'est pas ton domaine, mais un article détaillant vraiment les chiffres(les vrais) avec ta bonne foi (de volailles) légendaire pourrait faire l'effet d'une bombe(dans le landerneau ::huh:: ) dans ce flot de désinformations quotidiennes.

Je sens que ça sera l'apogée de ta carrière cet article, article qui se propagera sur le net comme une traînée de poudre, fonce putain le destin t'attend!!!

("wohaaa t'as lu l'article qui parlent des retraites sur les site canardmachin là, trop terrible...")

J'ai arrêté de regarder la télé depuis des années mais je vois des zappings sur le web et quand je vois des mecs dirent:"les Français se plaignent de partir à la retraite à 62ans alors qu'ailleurs c'est 67", ils oublient évidemment de dire que pour partir à 62ans a taux plein faut avoir commencer a bosser à moins de 20ans sans chômages (et sans enfants pour les femmes), donc quasiment personnes partira à 62 mais bien à 67.

67 maintenant mais dans 5ou10ans ils vont nous rajouter 1ou2ans de plus et au final on va arriver à 70, oui 70 comme votre papi maboul ou votre tata qui sent la pisse, enjoy.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Article vraiment bidon. C'est même pas marrant ... 
> 
> Aucune info intéressante, rien. Juste du "3615Mylife houlala jay peur". Ok super, mais meme au second degré on s'en fou. 
> 
> Ah si, gros scoop dans cet article : les nerds nolifes de l'internet sont contre hadopi. Waouhhh putain si je m'attendais a ça dis donc.
> 
> Si Hadopi est aussi ridicule et inoffensif que tu le prétend, pourquoi tu rage dessus ?


Tu serais pas un canadien qui joue à Second Life toi par hasard ? Ah voilà. Alors, petites précisions pour tout le monde: Je n'ai pas peur et Hadopi ne me fait pas rager. Nos dirigeants par contre....

---------- Post ajouté à 17h43 ----------




> J'aimerais bien GMB que tu nous fasses un article sur les retraites, je sais que c'est pas ton domaine, mais un article détaillant vraiment les chiffres(les vrais) avec ta bonne foi (de volailles) légendaire pourrait faire l'effet d'une bombe(dans le landerneau) dans ce flot de désinformations quotidiennes.
> 
> Je sens que ça sera l'apogée de ta carrière cet article, article qui se propagera sur le net comme une traînée de poudre, fonce putain le destin t'attend!!!
> 
> ("wohaaa t'as lu l'article qui parlent des retraites sur les site canardmachin là, trop terrible...")
> 
> J'ai arrêté de regarder la télé depuis des années mais je vois des zappings sur le web et quand je vois des mecs dirent:"les Français se plaignent de partir à la retraite à 62ans alors qu'ailleurs c'est 67", ils oublient évidemment de dire que pour partir à 62ans a taux plein faut avoir commencer a bosser à moins de 20ans sans chômages (et sans enfants pour les femmes), donc quasiment personnes partira à 62 mais bien à 67.
> 
> 67 maintenant mais dans 5ou10ans ils vont nous rajouter 1ou2ans de plus et au final on va arriver à 70, oui 70 comme votre papi maboul ou votre tata qui sent la pisse, enjoy.


Il y a en effet beaucoup à dire sur les retraites, mais n'oublie pas que j'essaye de me concentrer sur les univers numériques et sur les pbs juridiques. Par exemple, dans cette news, j'essaye de souligner, à ma façon, que nous partons vers un ministère de la propagande juridique. Mais effectivement, il y aurait tant à dire....

----------


## Flappie

> Article vraiment bidon. C'est même pas marrant ... 
> 
> Aucune info intéressante, rien. Juste du "3615Mylife houlala jay peur". Ok super, mais meme au second degré on s'en fou. 
> 
> Ah si, gros scoop dans cet article : les nerds nolifes de l'internet sont contre hadopi. Waouhhh putain si je m'attendais a ça dis donc.
> 
> Si Hadopi est aussi ridicule et inoffensif que tu le prétend, pourquoi tu rage dessus ?


Bien que je partage ton opinion quant à la non-nécessité pour GMB de pondre un tel article qui n'a ni la teneur en infos de ses autres articles, ni la classe d'un _J'accuse,_ je pense que tu devrais étayer un peu, parce que pour le coup ta remarque ressemble au contenu dudit article : de la rage et c'est tout.

Concernant l'argument "y'a plus de démos ma pauv' dame", je vous rappelle que la meilleure façon de forcer un éditeur à en pondre une est encore de boycotter ses jeux privés de démos (j'entends donc ni pirater, ni acheter).

"La démo elle sort trop tard" : et tu peux pas jouer à autre chose en attendant ?

Enfin j'aimerai rassurer les canards qui sont nés avec Internet dans l'hypothèse où Hadopi parviendrait à fonctionner à plein rendement (malgré les dissimulations d'IP, j'entends) : les jeux piratés circulaient aussi bien avant, de main en main. Vous survivrez vous verrez, et puis ça vous fera sortir voir les potes.


EDIT:
@GMB : je comprends que tu parles de l'emploi de la peur parce que ça ressemble bien à la stratégie unique de Nain 1er, mais je pense qu'ils ont intérêt à prévenir en masse quand même pour éviter les recours des gens "pas au courant" (bon argument pour un avocat si Tata Suzanne jure qu'elle ne savait pas que c'était interdit ! Au moins là, elle ne pourra pas dire qu'elle l'ignorait). Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est marrant ce que tu dis Flappie: un jour Fisbone m'a dit que, quoi que tu écrives, tu auras toujours 3 camps: ceux qui adorent, ceux qui détestent et ceux qui s'en foutent. Bon, le truc c'est plutôt que le premier camp soit plus important que les deux autres, mais les 3 camps existeront toujours. Du coup, ça permet de varier les plaisirs: dés fois je fais des news plus lourdes et plus juridiques, des fois beaucoup moins, avec beaucoup de jeux de mots pourris ou pas du tout, et il y a toujours des gens qui adorent, qui détestent et qui s'en foutent. Mais ce ne sont pas les mêmes, alors ça change et comme ça tout le monde est content (ou mécontent, ou s'en fout).

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

> Alors, petites précisions pour tout le monde: Je n'ai pas peur et Hadopi ne me fait pas rager. Nos dirigeants par contre....





> dans cette news, j'essaye de souligner, à ma façon, que nous partons vers un ministère de la propagande juridique



Woaw t'es tellement subversif comme mec. Trop D4rK  ::wub:: 

La propagande juridique, c'est utile puisque ça permet de prévenir les gens que la loi change, et comme nul n'est censé ignorer la loi. Comme ça les gens évitent de tomber comme des mouches dans le panneau. En gros c'est pour notre bien. En quoi foutre 50.000 jeunes dans les prisons ou leur couper internet est-il profitable au gouvernement ? En rien.


Donc la seule chose reçevable de ton article, c'est le fait que Hadopi soit déja dépassé et inapplicable. Mais alors pourquoi en parler. A la limite on est content donc ça sert a rien d'en rajouter une couche.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais c'est pas illégal de jouer à Second Life hein, ni d'être canadien, faut arrêter maintenant.

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

Ah ok tu passes tes journées a pondre des articles qui critique tout ce qui bouge. Mais toi t'es pas foutu d'accepter la moindre critique.

----------


## Froyok

A la taille de ta signature je suis capable de mesurer ta mauvaise foi.  :tired:

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

> A la taille de ta signature je suis capable de mesurer ta mauvaise foi.


Va apprendre la définition de la mauvaise foi s'il te plait.

Beau gosse le mec dans ma signature hein  :B):

----------


## Flappie

Elle est surtout hors-charte ta signature imposante, relis les règles.

----------


## dim

Grand_Maître_B je t'aime, c'était mon élan d'amour. Caribou §

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Je n'aurais qu'un commentaire : les guignols ont très bien exposé l'origine du mal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i80jUKkziQ

Bonne soirée.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

> Elle est surtout hors-charte ta signature imposante, relis les règles.


Les règles faites par les internet forum moderators ? 

Ah oui je vois  :^_^:

----------


## SAYA

> Va apprendre la définition de la mauvaise foi s'il te plait.
> 
> Beau gosse le mec dans ma signature hein


Vraiment je me demande ce que font certains sur cpc ! 
Toi tu ferais bien d'apprendre la définition du mot "humour" : tiens je suis sympa je te la copie :

L'*humour* est une forme d'esprit railleur qui s'attache à souligner le caractère comique, ridicule absurde ou insolite de certains aspects de la réalité (ici l'Hadopi)

Esprit : en as-tu seulement ?
Railleur = blaguer, brocarder, chambrer, fronder, ironiser, se moquer : mais ça ne s'applique pas à ta prose ça serait plutôt agressivité pour la qualifier
comique : là c'est sûr tu connais pas
ridicule : ça tu l'es, absurde aussi

Bref si tu n'aimes pas passe ton chemin et laisse les autres apprécier ou s'opposer mais sans agressivité. Merci :B):

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

Oui j'ai bien compris que c'était un article pour se foutre de la gueule de Hadopi. (et du gouvernement par extension)

Mais a force de faire ça, tout ce que ça va donner c'est que le gouvernement va en avoir marre de se faire insulter et ils vont nous pondre un truc en mode rage et nous la mettre dans l'os. 

Donc la provocation anti gouvernementale de cet article, moi je dit non.

On est déja bien content que Hadopi soit une merde inefficace alors ne provoquons pas, sinon bientot on aura droit à un Hadopi 2 bien plus musclé.

Si des gens ici ont la rage contre le gouvernement qu'ils aillent avec les lycéens dans la rue pour jeter des cailloux. Mais ne bousillez pas internet svp merci.

----------


## SAYA

> Oui j'ai bien compris que c'était un article pour se foutre de la gueule de Hadopi. 
> 
> Mais a force de faire ça, tout ce que ça va donner c'est que le gouvernement va en avoir marre de se faire insulter et ils vont nous pondre un truc en mode rage et nous la mettre dans l'os. 
> 
> Donc la provocation anti gouvernementale de cet article, moi je dit non.
> 
> On est déja bien content que Hadopi soit une merde inefficace alors ne provoquons pas, sinon bientot on aura droit à un Hadopi 2 bien plus musclé.
> 
> Si des gens ici ont la rage contre le gouvernement qu'ils aillent avec les lycéens dans la rue pour jeter des cailloux. Mais ne bousillez pas internet svp merci.


Non mais on croit rêver  :B): : t'imagines tout de même pas que de te la f***** va faire renoncer le Gouvernement à essayer de museler internet pour le profit de certains !  Avec cette mentalité : provoquons pas l'Etat, il est capable de faire voter la retraite à 80 ans !
Laisse moi te dire, aussi, que les lycéens feraient mieux de suivre leurs cours (je parle des mômes de 13-14 ans) et d'apprendre à écrire et à s'exprimer correctement. Je doute qu'ils sachent ce que le mot "travail" veut dire alors "retraite"...

----------


## Drayke

Patrick Duffy...je me demande si c'est bien légal ça.

----------


## Djinn42

Je rigole d'avance en imaginant que leurs mails vont peut-être directement arriver dans mon dossier Anti-Spam. Vu leurs sites gouvernementaux, ça a pas l'air d'être des flèches leurs informaticiens.

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

> Non mais on croit rêver : t'imagines tout de même pas que de te la f***** va faire renoncer le Gouvernement à essayer de museler internet pour le profit de certains !  Avec cette mentalité : provoquons pas l'Etat, il est capable de faire voter la retraite à 80 ans !
> Laisse moi te dire, aussi, que les lycéens feraient mieux de suivre leurs cours (je parle des mômes de 13-14 ans) et d'apprendre à écrire et à s'exprimer correctement. Je doute qu'ils sachent ce que le mot "travail" veut dire alors "retraite"...


Lycéens à 13-14 ans ? Ouais c'est des surdoués qui défilent dans la rue. Et ça se voit !!!    :^_^:  (oohh elle est méchante celle là)


Sinon, t'as rien compris du tout au fond du problème. Réfléchis un peu enfin. 

Vous provoquez OK ! Et ensuite ? .... . . ... ... . ZZZzzzzZZZzzzz BOUM Hadopi 2 dtc

wahh quel bon plan dis donc !

Au lieu de ça on pourrais se contenter de faire comme si Hadopi 1 avait marché.  Et comme ça tout le monde il est content.

----------


## SAYA

> Lycéens à 13-14 ans ? Ouais c'est des surdoués qui défilent dans la rue


. 

Ouais il en a dans les manifs ; mais, t'as raison, ils ont 16 ans ! Le bout de l'âge et une vie de labeur derrière eux !

"Au lieu de ça on pourrai*t*..." apprendre à conjuguer.

----------


## col vert

> Mais, le vrai petit plus qui sépare le dirigeant de base d'une démocratie banale, du dirigeant éclairé d'une démocratie post-moderne pré-apocalypse, c'est la peur.


 :tired: 
Ce serait pas plutôt l'espoir?
La peur est inherente à l'homme de pouvoir qui renvoie ce sentiment sur sa manière de diriger. Tous les dictateur vous le diront.

----------


## Chartreuse

Merci pour ce papier plein d'humeur comme d'habitude.
J'ai peur. La France a peur. 
Question : peut-on retrouver ce témoignage sur le site? Je n'ai rien vu.

----------


## XWolverine

> Mais ne bousillez pas internet svp merci.


C'est sûr que la transformation fin des années 90 d'un réseau plutôt communautaire, mine d'informations et d'échanges en une pompe à fric puis fin des années 2000, côté usage familial, en un fatras d'étalage de ses petites existences futiles (sites persos, blogs et maintenant "réseaux sociaux") et de collections échangeables d'oeuvres numériques en qualité pourrie pompant toute la bande passante, c'est un internet qui mérite d'être préservé  ::|:

----------


## Pronoein

Désolé d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes, mais contrairement à ce que certains nient ici, je trouve que cet article dénonce avec justesse des procédés inacceptables - parce qu'antirépublicains - de la part de nos administrateurs: 
diffusion d'informations orientées, déformées ou mensongères, c'est à dire de la propagande. La désinformation est d'autant moins pardonnable ou minimisable qu'elle ne provient pas d'un enfant de 4 ans mal éduqué mais d'un groupe d'adultes - donc responsables, conscients et de connivence - en qui nous avons placé notre confiance, nos intérêts, notre argent et le pouvoir de façonner notre réalité sociale.l'emploi de la peur pour convaincre. Le pouvoir conféré à nos élus ne doit pas servir à nous asservir ou nous apeurer mais à nous construire un espace de liberté et de sérénité.l'anticonstitutionnalité des lois. Le fait que la majorité de nos législateurs trahissent l'esprit même des droits de l'Homme et des valeurs républicaines et françaises n'est pas un détail technique ou une bourde d'étourdis, il révèle des personnalités et des volontés antidémocratiques.le forcing de ses propres idées et le refus du débat. Les principes républicains sont au contraire d'écouter tout le monde, même les idées déplaisantes, et de chercher le consensus.la représentation d'intérêts particuliers. L'opposé même de l'intérêt général. Je parle bien sur du lobbying des majors.
La liste est bien plus longue mais se résume à de la manipulation d'opinion au profit d'intérêts particuliers, à de l'abus de pouvoir et à un manque de respect envers l'être humain.

Xylitol-miradent, peut-être ne partages-tu pas ce diagnostique, ou bien peut-être cette realpolitik te semble normale et justifiée? J'ai du mal à comprendre ton opinion. Tu parles du gouvernement comme d'un ogre qu'il ne faut pas contrarier (j'ignore ton conseil d'aller jeter des pierres que je suppose ironique). C'est à dire qu'il a tous les droits puisqu'il est tout puissant et que l'espoir des citoyens se limite à être assez malin et insignifiant pour passer entre ses mailles. Et que plus il resserre ses mailles, plus il faut se faire petit. J'admet qu'il y a une certaine logique... qui mène toutefois à la minusculité de nos droits et à la tyrannie mégalomane des dirigeants.

Cela me rappelle ce passge de l'excellent Network:



> We sit in the house, and slowly the world we are living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, 'Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone.'

----------


## Hargn

Une question me turlupine: est-ce que les trolls canadiens portent des bois ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Désolé d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes, mais contrairement à ce que certains nient ici, je trouve que cet article dénonce avec justesse des procédés inacceptables - parce qu'antirépublicains - de la part de nos administrateurs: 
> diffusion d'informations orientées, déformées ou mensongères, c'est à dire de la propagande. La désinformation est d'autant moins pardonnable ou minimisable qu'elle ne provient pas d'un enfant de 4 ans mal éduqué mais d'un groupe d'adultes - donc responsables, conscients et de connivence - en qui nous avons placé notre confiance, nos intérêts, notre argent et le pouvoir de façonner notre réalité sociale.l'emploi de la peur pour convaincre. Le pouvoir conféré à nos élus ne doit pas servir à nous asservir ou nous apeurer mais à nous construire un espace de liberté et de sérénité.l'anticonstitutionnalité des lois. Le fait que la majorité de nos législateurs trahissent l'esprit même des droits de l'Homme et des valeurs républicaines et françaises n'est pas un détail technique ou une bourde d'étourdis, il révèle des personnalités et des volontés antidémocratiques.le forcing de ses propres idées et le refus du débat. Les principes républicains sont au contraire d'écouter tout le monde, même les idées déplaisantes, et de chercher le consensus.la représentation d'intérêts particuliers. L'opposé même de l'intérêt général. Je parle bien sur du lobbying des majors.
> La liste est bien plus longue mais se résume à de la manipulation d'opinion au profit d'intérêts particuliers, à de l'abus de pouvoir et à un manque de respect envers l'être humain.
> 
> Xylitol-miradent, peut-être ne partages-tu pas ce diagnostique, ou bien peut-être cette realpolitik te semble normale et justifiée? J'ai du mal à comprendre ton opinion. Tu parles du gouvernement comme d'un ogre qu'il ne faut pas contrarier (j'ignore ton conseil d'aller jeter des pierres que je suppose ironique). C'est à dire qu'il a tous les droits puisqu'il est tout puissant et que l'espoir des citoyens se limite à être assez malin et insignifiant pour passer entre ses mailles. Et que plus il resserre ses mailles, plus il faut se faire petit. J'admet qu'il y a une certaine logique... qui mène toutefois à la minusculité de nos droits et à la tyrannie mégalomane des dirigeants.
> 
> Cela me rappelle ce passge de l'excellent Network:





> Non mais on croit rêver : t'imagines tout de même pas que de te la f***** va faire renoncer le Gouvernement à essayer de museler internet pour le profit de certains !  Avec cette mentalité : provoquons pas l'Etat, il est capable de faire voter la retraite à 80 ans !
> Laisse moi te dire, aussi, que les lycéens feraient mieux de suivre leurs cours (je parle des mômes de 13-14 ans) et d'apprendre à écrire et à s'exprimer correctement. Je doute qu'ils sachent ce que le mot "travail" veut dire alors "retraite"...





> Patrick Duffy...je me demande si c'est bien légal ça.





> Une question me turlupine: est-ce que les trolls canadiens portent des bois ?


Pour des raisons presque opposées, c'est pour des mecs comme vous que j'écris mes conneries. 

Mais pour répondre plus sérieusement à Hargn, oui, ils en portent quand ils jouent à Second Life.

----------


## Hargn

Et surtout ne t'avises pas d'arrêter de les écrire, sinon on te colles un procès pour abandon d'idiots sur la voie numérique.

----------


## jihce

> Vous provoquez OK ! Et ensuite ? .... . . ... ... . ZZZzzzzZZZzzzz BOUM Hadopi 2 dtc


C'est bizarre, en te lisant, j'ai comme l'impression que tu as _peur_. 
Comme quoi, c'est efficace.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Désolé d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes, mais contrairement à ce que certains nient ici, je trouve que cet article dénonce avec justesse des procédés inacceptables - parce qu'antirépublicains - de la part de nos administrateurs: 
> diffusion d'informations orientées, déformées ou mensongères, c'est à dire de la propagande. La désinformation est d'autant moins pardonnable ou minimisable qu'elle ne provient pas d'un enfant de 4 ans mal éduqué mais d'un groupe d'adultes - donc responsables, conscients et de connivence - en qui nous avons placé notre confiance, nos intérêts, notre argent et le pouvoir de façonner notre réalité sociale.l'emploi de la peur pour convaincre. Le pouvoir conféré à nos élus ne doit pas servir à nous asservir ou nous apeurer mais à nous construire un espace de liberté et de sérénité.l'anticonstitutionnalité des lois. Le fait que la majorité de nos législateurs trahissent l'esprit même des droits de l'Homme et des valeurs républicaines et françaises n'est pas un détail technique ou une bourde d'étourdis, il révèle des personnalités et des volontés antidémocratiques.le forcing de ses propres idées et le refus du débat. Les principes républicains sont au contraire d'écouter tout le monde, même les idées déplaisantes, et de chercher le consensus.la représentation d'intérêts particuliers. L'opposé même de l'intérêt général. Je parle bien sur du lobbying des majors.
> La liste est bien plus longue mais se résume à de la manipulation d'opinion au profit d'intérêts particuliers, à de l'abus de pouvoir et à un manque de respect envers l'être humain.


1) Hormis pour le (faux?-)filet dans Métro, il me semble que la com est plus informative que mensongère : ils disent ce qu'ils veulent faire, c'est à dire réprimer.

2) "La liberté s'arrête où commence celle des autres" est aussi valable au regard des ayants-droits.

3) Là je suis parfaitement d'accord, GMB nous a déjà démontré tout ça avec de super articles bien expliqués, ceux-là que je regrette un peu plus haut.

4) Hélas, ce n'est pas que pour Hadopi (on est en plein dedans avec les retraites), mais si l'opposition finit par se souder, on n'en a plus que pour 1 an et demi. _:ihaveadream:_

5) Je pense qu'il ne s'agit *pas seulement* d'intérêts particuliers (même si c'est clairement ça qui motive Nain 1er), mais qu'il s'agit principalement pour le gouvernement de lutter contre ce qu'il estime être une forme de recel, au même titre que les faux Vuiton vendus online par exemple (qui relèvent aussi "un peu" d'intérêts particuliers puisque le patron de LVMH est un vieux copain).

Et je dois avouer que je trouve assez logique qu'un gouvernement capitaliste mène une telle lutte contre le piratage : les français ont tendance à oublier les lois ces temps-ci, les achats de faux sur le net sont monnaie courante alors que la plupart ignore qu'il s'agit de recel, j'ai un collègue de 50+ ans qui était persuadé par sa fille que MegaUpload payant est une offre légale... bref. Je trouve cette lutte justifiée (et maladroitement menée), sauf lorsqu'il s'agit de personne qui n'ont pas les moyens de jouer/écouter de la musique/regarder des films, je pense principalement à la jeunesse.
Mais comme je le disais plus haut, si le gouvernement ne fait rien pour abreuver leur soif de culture (idée : carte jeune pour accéder gratuitement à toutes les médiathèques de France par exemple, déjà fait dans certaines villes), ceux-là peuvent toujours se rencontrer et s'échanger des fichiers, comme à la bonne époque.

Si le Nain 1er commence à fouiller physiquement dans les chaumières pour trouver des skeudurs, *là* vous me verrez dans la rue. Tant qu'il s'arrête au routeur, j'appelle ça de la régulation. Et comme sur l'autoroute, chacun est libre de dépasser le 130, à ses risques et périls.

----------


## olih

> 1) Hormis pour le (faux?-)filet dans Métro, il me semble que la com est plus informative que mensongère : ils disent ce qu'ils veulent faire, c'est à dire réprimer.
> 
> 2) "La liberté s'arrête où commence celle des autres" est aussi valable au regard des ayants-droits.
> 
> 3) Là je suis parfaitement d'accord, GMB nous a déjà démontré tout ça avec de super articles bien expliqués, ceux-là que je regrette un peu plus haut.
> 
> 4) Hélas, ce n'est pas que pour Hadopi (on est en plein dedans avec les retraites), mais si l'opposition finit par se souder, on n'en a plus que pour 1 an et demi. _:ihaveadream:_
> 
> 5) Je pense qu'il ne s'agit *pas seulement* d'intérêts particuliers (même si c'est clairement ça qui motive Nain 1er), mais qu'il s'agit principalement pour le gouvernement de lutter contre ce qu'il estime être une forme de recel, au même titre que les faux Vuiton vendus online par exemple (qui relèvent aussi "un peu" d'intérêts particuliers puisque le patron de LVMH est un vieux copain).
> ...


Juste pour dire, mégaupload payant est une offre "légale", c'est l'utilisation qui en est faite qui l'est ou pas  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, c'est pour ça que les serveurs sont basés à Hong Kong, je suis con moi.  :^_^:

----------


## XWolverine

Non mais c'est quoi cette fixation sur les canadiens  ::o:  ? (Second Life, OK, mais les canadiens, pourquoi ?)
Y'a de la private joke, là dessous ? Je veux savoir, sinon, je te colle un procès pour .. euh, pour ... nan rien, je suis pas canadien et puis attaquer un avocat, c'est peut-être pas la meilleure chose à faire  ::P: 
Et sinon, les québécois, c'est pareil ?

----------


## Hargn

> Et sinon, les québécois, c'est pareil ?


Les québécois ne sont pas des canadiens, ce sont des français en vacance à durée indéterminée qui d'après un certain général seraient en lutte pour leur liberté face à l'envahisseur anglo-saxon.

----------


## XWolverine

Ah, OK. Ben faudrait qu'ils reviennent, alors, j'aime bien leurs termes pour désigner des mots d'origine anglaise.

----------


## Noirdesir

> Non mais c'est quoi cette fixation sur les canadiens  ? (Second Life, OK, mais les canadiens, pourquoi ?)
> Y'a de la private joke, là dessous ? Je veux savoir, sinon, je te colle un procès pour .. euh, pour ... nan rien, je suis pas canadien et puis attaquer un avocat, c'est peut-être pas la meilleure chose à faire 
> Et sinon, les québécois, c'est pareil ?


Houlaaa, ne va pas dire à un Québécois qu'il est Canadien... tu vas te prendre une criss' de volée de bois vert!

----------


## Hargn

> Ah, OK. Ben faudrait qu'ils reviennent, alors, j'aime bien leurs termes pour désigner des mots d'origine anglaise.


Pour laisser le terrain aux english ? Hors de question !

----------


## Erlikhan

Et dans qq mois, on aura droit à un bel article dans la Prav... dans le Figaro nous expliquant que le piratage a baissé grâce à Hadopi. 

Lutter contre le piratage ne devrait pas consister à dire et à faire n'importe quoi. Par exemple, pondre un truc brouillon, peu efficace et coûteux. Eh oui, le secrétaire général et les membres de cette Haute Autorité sont payés, la majeure partie étant des pantouflards et des copains recasés. En ces temps de rigueur, ça se pose là ! 

Quant aux "français qui volent" , ce n'est pas une excuse pour le faire, mais lire le rapport annuel de la Cour des Comptes porte à relativiser. On passera sur les statues à 180000 pièce de M. Frèche et autres bagatelles.
 Le vol est inacceptable, mais ceux nous gouvernant devrait faire preuve de plus d'humilité, ou au moins mieux gérer l'argent des contribuables. 
Parce que dans ce pays, j'ai la forte impression qu'il y a le vol légal et le vol illégal.

----------


## RedRackham

Je me pose des questions?
"négligence caractérisé", c'est bien aussi synonyme de coupable par manque de compétence. Tata Josette, et moi même, sommes bien incapable d'empêcher qui que ce soit de cacher son IP en utilisant, au hasard, la mienne. Donc le manque de compétence et l'absence de superpouvoir sont devenu des délis.
Mais l'absence de nouveau format pendant 30ans (1981 : CD) est une première dans le monde des majors. N'est ce pas une négligence de leur part de ne pas avoir devancé la dématérialisation?
Il y a peu j'aurais dit non. C'était avant que je puisse être condamné pour ne pas avoir fait ce que de toute façon je ne savais pas faire, car ça demande des connaissances que l'Education Nationale n'enseignait pas quand j'y étais. 
D'où une question au GMB : Sommes nous, nous citoyens, nous résidant en France, dans l'obligation de savoir des choses que nous ne pouvons pas savoir?
La loi est connaissable de tous (le J.O sert à ça), mais quand est-il pour les formations techniques(c'est pas à l'époque où j'ai fait mes études qu'on avait connaissance de la possibilité que peut-être j'aurai une IP un jour?)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non mais c'est pas illégal de jouer à Second Life hein, ni d'être canadien, faut arrêter maintenant.


ça devrait!
Enfin c'est surtout les chanteuses  Québécoises qu'il faudrait interdire.

----------


## Hargn

> Je me pose des questions?
> "négligence caractérisé", c'est bien aussi synonyme de coupable par manque de compétence. Tata Josette, et moi même, sommes bien incapable d'empêcher qui que ce soit de cacher son IP en utilisant, au hasard, la mienne. Donc le manque de compétence et l'absence de superpouvoir sont devenu des délis.
> Mais l'absence de nouveau format pendant 30ans (1981 : CD) est une première dans le monde des majors. N'est ce pas une négligence de leur part de ne pas avoir devancé la dématérialisation?
> Il y a peu j'aurais dit non. C'était avant que je puisse être condamné pour ne pas avoir fait ce que de toute façon je ne savais pas faire, car ça demande des connaissances que l'Education Nationale n'enseignait pas quand j'y étais. 
> D'où une question au GMB : Sommes nous, nous citoyens, nous résidant en France, dans l'obligation de savoir des choses que nous ne pouvons pas savoir?
> La loi est connaissable de tous (le J.O sert à ça), mais quand est-il pour les formations techniques(c'est pas à l'époque où j'ai fait mes études qu'on avait connaissance de la possibilité que peut-être j'aurai une IP un jour?)


Super Hadopi à prévu la parade pour sauver Tata Josette d'un séjour chez Tataouine à côté de Tonton Biridi:
Un logiciel à installer qui la dédouanera et qui ne servira, promis juré craché, si le gouvernement ment il ira en enfert, qu'à espionner les vilains pirantins qui essaieraient de profiter de sa faiblesse en y installant des copies destructrices d'emploi du dernier CD de Mike Brant. 

Ou un truc dans le genre...

----------


## Pronoein

> 1) Hormis pour le (faux?-)filet dans Métro, il me semble que la com est plus informative que mensongère : ils disent ce qu'ils veulent faire, c'est à dire réprimer.


Voilà ce qu'ils disent, et je reprends quelques noms des techniques de propagande (l'article de Wikipedia n'est pas trop mal foutu), elles y sont presque toutes:

Petit dictionnaire de traduction de Novlangue:



> La réponse graduée est l’ensemble de la procédure
> pédagogique mise en place par l’Hadopi pour lutter
> contre les échanges d’oeuvres qui ne respectent pasle droit d’auteur.


Ici, "pédagogie" => "Répression"




> Les moyens de protection permettent
> aux internautes d’envisager différemment l’utilisation de leurconnexion internet par leurs proches.


"Envisager différemment" => "développer la méfiance" 

[QUOTE]Comme pour son domicile, il est nécessaire
de verrouiller les accès à son ordinateur pour éviter les
intrusions extérieures.[/QUOTE] => le partage public (indiscriminé) de ses moyens de communication est *interdit*. 

Autres glissements sémantiques :
Culture => mercatilisation de la culture (c'est à dire propriétisation et lucre)
Diffusion => restriction et controle de la diffusion.

Généralités éblouissantes et mots vertueux : 
[QUOTE]*Un comportement responsable dans l’accès aux oeuvres,*
*c’est un choix qui respecte leur créativité, leur travail et leur**juste rémunération.*[/QUOTE]
Ce qui induit à penser qu'être contre Hadopi c'est aller contre ce principe général incontestable.

Omissions:
Aucune précision qu'Hadopi est polémique et contestée sur le plan constitutionnel et des droits de l'Homme.

La peur:
Faire croire qu'Hadopi est applicable et appliquée.

Ajoutons que ce tract est distribué à un moment (fin aout) oú les personnes sont vulnérables car elles n'ont pas suivi les tenants et les aboutissants de la problématique et elles n'ont pas accès à d'autres canaux d'informations pour juger l'information: on réduit les possibilités d'esprit critique, de contre-argumentation et de débat.

Ajoutons que ce tract s'inscrit dans le contexte d'une campagne de désinformation constante. Le rapport Hadopi est une suite d'imprécisions, de sophismes et des trucages dont la seule conclusion valide me semble la mauvaise foi et l'intention de tromper. Mais j'aimerais d'autres avis là-dessus.

A propos, quelqu'un a-t-il lu le Dialogue aux Enfers entre Machiavel et Montesquieu? C'est une fiction de 1864 qui pourrait tout aussi être bien le manuel de nos politiques contemporains. (version intégrale ici).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Non mais c'est quoi cette fixation sur les canadiens  ? (Second Life, OK, mais les canadiens, pourquoi ?)
> Y'a de la private joke, là dessous ? Je veux savoir, sinon, je te colle un procès pour .. euh, pour ... nan rien, je suis pas canadien et puis attaquer un avocat, c'est peut-être pas la meilleure chose à faire 
> Et sinon, les québécois, c'est pareil ?


C'est grave une private joke doublée d'un running gag. En fait, tout a commencé à cause de cette news, qui a fait réagir un québécois méchamment. Parcours les messages, tu comprendras et tu verras que oui, les québécois, c'est pareil.

Sinon, dans le même genre, j'ai eu un suisse qui avait mal réagi à cette news et puis bon, les Second Lifers à celle-ci qu'on ne présente plus.

Tiens, tout ça me fait penser que je ne me suis plus fait d'ennemis jurés depuis trop longtemps. Va falloir que ça change.

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

> Désolé d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes, mais contrairement à ce que certains nient ici, je trouve que cet article dénonce avec justesse des procédés inacceptables - parce qu'antirépublicains - de la part de nos administrateurs: 
> diffusion d'informations orientées, déformées ou mensongères, c'est à dire de la propagande. La désinformation est d'autant moins pardonnable ou minimisable qu'elle ne provient pas d'un enfant de 4 ans mal éduqué mais d'un groupe d'adultes - donc responsables, conscients et de connivence - en qui nous avons placé notre confiance, nos intérêts, notre argent et le pouvoir de façonner notre réalité sociale.l'emploi de la peur pour convaincre. Le pouvoir conféré à nos élus ne doit pas servir à nous asservir ou nous apeurer mais à nous construire un espace de liberté et de sérénité.l'anticonstitutionnalité des lois. Le fait que la majorité de nos législateurs trahissent l'esprit même des droits de l'Homme et des valeurs républicaines et françaises n'est pas un détail technique ou une bourde d'étourdis, il révèle des personnalités et des volontés antidémocratiques.le forcing de ses propres idées et le refus du débat. Les principes républicains sont au contraire d'écouter tout le monde, même les idées déplaisantes, et de chercher le consensus.la représentation d'intérêts particuliers. L'opposé même de l'intérêt général. Je parle bien sur du lobbying des majors.
> La liste est bien plus longue mais se résume à de la manipulation d'opinion au profit d'intérêts particuliers, à de l'abus de pouvoir et à un manque de respect envers l'être humain.
> 
> Xylitol-miradent, peut-être ne partages-tu pas ce diagnostique, ou bien peut-être cette realpolitik te semble normale et justifiée? J'ai du mal à comprendre ton opinion. Tu parles du gouvernement comme d'un ogre qu'il ne faut pas contrarier (j'ignore ton conseil d'aller jeter des pierres que je suppose ironique). C'est à dire qu'il a tous les droits puisqu'il est tout puissant et que l'espoir des citoyens se limite à être assez malin et insignifiant pour passer entre ses mailles. Et que plus il resserre ses mailles, plus il faut se faire petit. J'admet qu'il y a une certaine logique... qui mène toutefois à la minusculité de nos droits et à la tyrannie mégalomane des dirigeants.
> 
> Cela me rappelle ce passge de l'excellent Network:


Oui tu as bien saisi ma pensée. A mon avis, c'est la meilleure attitude a avoir pour etre contre Hadopi. 
A la limite, si Hadopi avait été efficace et vraiment emmerdant, j'aurais été pour foutre le feux aux voitures et provoquer le gouvernement autant que possible. 
Mais par chance ce n'est pas le cas. 
Donc ce que vous faites là, tous, c'est ni plus ni moins que crier au loup ! Inutilement. Et je trouve ça grave. On obtient jamais gain de cause en agissant de la sorte, et à terme c'est une balle dans le pied qu'on se tire.


En ce qui concerne le fait que le gouvernement ai tous les droits, représente l'avis général..... 
OUI c'est le cas. Sarkozy a bien été élu ! Donc les Francais ont fait un choix. C'est ce qui donne sa légitimité au gouvernement. 
Alors peut etre que toi t'es un socialo communiste comme la plupart chez conardpc, mais ça ne te donne pas le droit de provoquer le gouvernement de la sorte, car en faisait ça, c'est la majoritée Francaise que tu provoques. Et ça c'est anti démocratique. 
Donc tu inverse les rôles en pensant que toi tu détiens la vérité et es dans ton bon droit, et que le gouvernement fait fausse route. Sauf que non, c'est l'inverse. 

Sur le fond. On est bien d'accord que quand on DL un film on le paye pas ? Alors que normalement c'est payant ? Bon, donc déja on a pas trop de quoi gueuler. On est quand même entrain de défendre le vol a grande échelle. OK ? 
Donc soyons un ton en dessous, parce qu'on a pas trop les moyens de notre provocation.

Sachant que Hadopi, pour moi, c'est quasiment un cadeau du gouvernement, alors vos critiques/provocations ne sont pas sérieuse, c'est uniquement rhétorique. En gros, les bobos-gauchistes qui pratiquent leur sport national qui est de cracher sur le gouvernement. Quoiqu'il fasse. Vachement original. ^^

C'est uniquement politique tout ça. GMB et toi n'êtes là que pour attiser la peur de Hadopi et provoquer un sentiment anti gouvernemental chez vos lecteurs.
Tiens, c'est pas ça que tu reprochais comme méthode gouvernementale tout à l'heure ? 
Hmmm du classique chez les gauchistes. L'hypocrisie comme arme de destruction massive. 
Et après, ça parle de troll ... laisse moi rire.

----------


## konoro

> blablabla jsuis de l'ump tavu


Falloir arreter quand meme la, sa va devenir grave  ::|:

----------


## sissi

Si c'était argumenté correctement, et tout, ca passe, mais systématiquement, on en revient au manichéisme gauche-droite.

Si demain, le gouvernement promulgue une loi pour relancer la consommation de banane, et qui oblige chaque français à se mettre une banane dans le cul par jour, celle ci est légitime parce que 53% des français ont votés pour le nain ?

C'est pas le fait de lutter contre le piratage. Je comprends que Garou veuille gagner le plus de fric, que Clavier veuille s'acheter une autre villa, il bosse pour, la n'est pas la question.

Cette loi n'a fait que rouler sur plusieurs droits. 
Le service est crée au profit des majors, payés pas le peuple. Est ce normal ?
Est ce légal de couper une connexions internet, tout comme la télévision ou la radio, il est considéré comme droit inaliénable à l'accès à la culture
Ils ont raté le train du demat', tablant tout sur une restriction de contrats d'artiste, de merde musicale et sur CD et c'est au français de payer ces erreurs de stratégies ?
Une loi votée par des députés, qui pour la plupart n'ont strictement rien comprit à ce qu'il voulait légiférer. Open office, les routeurs sont à l'étranger et j'en passe.
La chasse aux IP par Hadopisse ne prends pas en compte les technologies pouvant pirater une IP. C'est à l'accusé de prouver son innocence. A charge à mamie de prouver que sa connexion n'a pas servie à pirater le dernier Dion. 
Le logiciel que l'état veut nous faire installer est le début du filtrage, qui sera renforcé par llopsi2 .
llopsi 2 qui je rappelle, pourra jeter un coup d'oeil à tes mails si ca lui chante.
 Un logiciel sur un PC privé qui sert des sociétés privés. Et à court terme des intérêts politique, vu comment les médias léchent le fion de la majorité. Le nain l'a dit, il faut réguler l'internet. Seul média d'opposition viable en France.

Edith: j'oublie la taxe sur la copie privée, grosse arnaque, car dès l'achat, on te suspecte de copie pirate. L'UE s'en mêle d'ailleurs.

----------


## olih

> Oui tu as bien saisi ma pensée. A mon avis, c'est la meilleure attitude a avoir pour etre contre Hadopi. 
> A la limite, si Hadopi avait été efficace et vraiment emmerdant, j'aurais été pour foutre le feux aux voitures et provoquer le gouvernement autant que possible. 
> Mais par chance ce n'est pas le cas. 
> Donc ce que vous faites là, tous, c'est ni plus ni moins que crier au loup ! Inutilement. Et je trouve ça grave. On obtient jamais gain de cause en agissant de la sorte, et à terme c'est une balle dans le pied qu'on se tire.
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne le fait que le gouvernement ai tous les droits, représente l'avis général..... 
> OUI c'est le cas. Sarkozy a bien été élu ! Donc les Francais ont fait un choix. C'est ce qui donne sa légitimité au gouvernement. 
> Alors peut etre que toi t'es un socialo communiste comme la plupart chez conardpc, mais ça ne te donne pas le droit de provoquer le gouvernement de la sorte, car en faisait ça, c'est la majoritée Francaise que tu provoques. Et ça c'est anti démocratique. 
> ...


Juste pour info, un gouvernement qui a tous les droits ce n'est pas une démocratie mais plutôt une dictature.
Le gouvernement possède normalement juste le pouvoir executif. Le pouvoir législatif est confié au parlement et le pouvoir judiciaire aux juges. C'est le B.A.BA d'une démocratie à quelques variantes près. 

Pour le reste, ce n'est pas GMB qui attise la peur de l'hadopi mais le gouvernement lui même. Au contraire, il a plutôt tendance à dédramatiser la loi et ses effets  ::|: .

----------


## Hargn

Pour faire une analogie hors de proportion: Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal c'est un peu comme envahir l'Irak pour punir les terroristes du 11 septembre 2001. Ca tape complètement a côté de la plaque, avec un bon écran de fumée ça peu faire passer les victimes collatérales pour des bourreaux et ça révèle pour ceux qui se renseignent un minimum, quelques prédateurs qui habituellement se cachent derrière leur joli masque de Sainte-Nitouche.

Alors oui la lutte contre le piratage est parfaitement légitime et nécessaire: seulement il y a peut-être moyen d'éviter d'employer un chasseur d'ivoire qui va tirer au tromblon dans le cul d'un éléphant en faisant croire que ca va tuer les mouches qui gravitent autour.

----------


## RedRackham

> Comme pour son domicile, il est nécessaire
> de verrouiller les accès à son ordinateur pour éviter les
> intrusions extérieures.


On a obligation légale de fermé la porte de son domicile?

----------


## Drayke

Si tu ne fermes pas la porte de ton domicile, libre à toi, mais ensuite il ne faut pas t'étonner d'y trouver Gustave le SDF du coin de la rue en train de couler un bronze chez toi en vidant tes bouteilles de rouge avant de s'essuyer le cul avec tes rideaux.

Ca coûte cher des rideaux.

----------


## Neo_13

Mais c'est pas contre toi qu'on portera plainte, mais toi qui le fera contre Gustave.

----------


## Wobak

> Pour faire une analogie hors de proportion: Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal c'est un peu comme envahir l'Irak pour punir les terroristes du 11 septembre 2001. Ca tape complètement a côté de la plaque, avec un bon écran de fumée ça peu faire passer les victimes collatérales pour des bourreaux et ça révèle pour ceux qui se renseignent un minimum, quelques prédateurs qui habituellement se cachent derrière leur joli masque de Sainte-Nitouche.


Ouais mais comme ici on parle juridique et pas politique, on va changer de ton à ce sujet. Merci d'avance.

----------


## fitfat

N'empêche, Xylitol-miradent a pas tout à fait tord. Le conseil constitutionnel à jouer la provoc avec le gouvernement, et boom, on a eu Hadopi 2  ::P:

----------


## Sanakan

> Oui tu as bien saisi ma pensée. A mon avis, c'est la meilleure attitude a avoir pour etre contre Hadopi. 
> A la limite, si Hadopi avait été efficace et vraiment emmerdant, j'aurais été pour foutre le feux aux voitures et provoquer le gouvernement autant que possible. 
> Mais par chance ce n'est pas le cas. 
> Donc ce que vous faites là, tous, c'est ni plus ni moins que crier au loup ! Inutilement. Et je trouve ça grave. On obtient jamais gain de cause en agissant de la sorte, et à terme c'est une balle dans le pied qu'on se tire.
> 
> [...]


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi : 
Le problème est qu'une loi inefficace (au sens de : ne résout pas le problème qu'elle est censée résoudre, ici le non respect des droits d'auteurs) ne veut pas dire une loi sans conséquences négatives. Il y a pas mal de risque que des gens qui ne dl pas soient déconnectés.
La loi créée une obligation de résultat en sécurité informatique pour Mme Michu alors que bien trop de  Directeurs de ressources informatiques de l'Etat n'en  sont même pas capables (http://bluetouff.com/2010/09/11/scan...-caracterisee/). Pas étonnant, car en générale, sécurité informatique = obligation de moyen, pas de résultat (il n'existe pas de systèmes de protection parfait anti-hacking qui maintienne un SI fonctionnel).

Pour ce qui est de ta crainte 'l'Etat risque de créer Hadopi 2 rien que pour emmerder ceux qui le critiquent,', ne t'inquiète pas : l'Etat n'est pas assez con pour pondre une loi qui demande un gros budget rien que pour ça. Il faut qu'il ait un intérêt (ou que des lobbys aient un intérêt) financier / idéologique, etc.

Non, le risque, c'est plutôt 'Constatant que la loi Hadopi n'est pas assez efficace pour enrayer le piratage -tu m'étonnes-, nous créons une nouvelle Hadopi qui utilisera le Deep Packet Inspection (Fiche Wikipedia) pour lutter contre les pirates'. Le tout sur un air de luttes contre les pédonazi, histoire d'utiliser le bon vieux coup du 'Si t'es pas avec moi, c'est que tu défends les violeurs et les terroristes contre qui je lutte' vis à vis des partisans des libertés individuelles.

Edit: j'espérais une réponse de Xylitol-miradent pur continuer le débat, mais il s'est fait ban à cause d'un post sur le fofo de tf2  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> on a pas trop de quoi gueuler. On est quand même entrain de défendre le vol a grande échelle. OK ?


Le piratage n'est pas du vol...
Sinon j'imagine Pascal Nègre en train de taper tout ça, j'sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## zifox

Stop feeding the troll !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le piratage n'est pas du vol...
> Sinon j'imagine Pascal Nègre en train de taper tout ça, j'sais pas pourquoi.


Et pourquoi y'aurait qu'eolas qui pourrait se prendre la tête avec notre cher ami Pascal ??
C'est la reconnaissance implicite du talent et de la notoriété de GMB. Grande classe.

Mais ça fait très ado excité, et Pascal Nègre.............. ah ouais, c'est lui, pas de doutes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Chuuut faut pas trop parler d'Eolas, ça à tendance à stresser GMB .





Complexe d'infériorité sans doute ::ninja::

----------


## Yazoo

> Mais on s'autorise à penser,  dans les milieux autorisés, qu'elle est un peu brutale.


R.I.P.  ::o:

----------


## Eprefall

Moi ce qui me fais peur c'est que René la taupe soit dans le top des ventes depuis X semaines et que pendant ce temps on essaie de nous faire croire que la mort de la "culture" viendra d'internet.

----------


## Neo_13

GMB, je t'ayme.

Sinon, il y une variable amusante : la rareté fait le prix. Reste à voir dans le temps combien vaudra le savoir de raoul, qui ne dira pas "HADOPI mempapeur", mais "HADOPI pfu rien à foutre, je sais éviter cette loi".

La prohibition, quelle qu'elle soit, a toujours emmerdé les masses en enrichissant une minorité qui vend aux masses le pouvoir temporaire de la contourner. C'est sympa à nos gouvernants de penser aux contrefacteurs pro en leur permettant d'avoir à nouveau un revenu.

----------


## Baal-84

Eprefall ce sont les pro piratage qui parlent de culture, les anti parlent d'oeuvre de l'esprit. Et si rené la taupe est dans le top des ventes, c'est que les gens ont des gouts de m****, mais même cette m**** y a un mec qui l'invente, un mec qui la crée, un mec qui sonorise, un mec qui finance tout ça et voudrait bien voir un retour sur investissement sinon il ne financera plus rien. Et vu que la m**** coute moins cher à financer que de la qualité, étant donné le contexte, il aurait bien tort de se priver  :;): 

Sinon un cerf de haine ou un renne d'indifférence c'est terrible  :;):

----------


## Durack

un petit  dossier sur france info :  "  La face cachée d'Hadopi et de Lopssi " 


http://www.france-info.com/chronique...68-81-184.html

----------


## SAYA

L'hadopi aura la main mise sur la carte jeune et vu les "restrictions" dans l'offre, je me demande combien seront intéressés :
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...98_651865.html




> "...le décret précise que "lorsque l'offre est principalement composée de musique de variété", les plates-formes devront mettre en avant sur la page d'accueil "une proportion substantielle […] d'œuvres musicales d'expression française ou interprétées dans une langue régionale en usage en France", avec "visuels" ou "mise à disposition d'extraits"


 et



> Enfin, l'offre carte musique devra être labellisée par l'Hadopi, dans le cadre de la mise en avant de l'offre légale. Cette labellisation étant toujours au stade de l'appel d'offres, les plates-formes devront en attendant "attester sur l'honneur que l'intégralité de l'offre de musique présente sur son site Internet est proposée avec l'autorisation des titulaires des droits" et qu'il a "sollicité auprès de la Haute Autorité l'attribution de ce label".

----------


## sissi

> L'hadopi aura la main mise sur la carte jeune et vu les "restrictions" dans l'offre, je me demande combien seront intéressés :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...98_651865.html
> 
> 
>  et





> ...A contrario, la mesure permet d'éviter que des artistes ou maisons de disques isolés ne montent leur propre plate-forme de téléchargement et profitent de la subvention de l'Etat...
> 
> ...Plus loin, le décret précise que "lorsque l'offre est principalement composée de musique de variété"...


Ha bah oui. Dans le cul les indés.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De mieux en mieux.

Nico, ça commence à se voir que tu bosses pour tes potes, freine mon gras !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ha bah oui. Dans le cul les indés.


Comme pour la surveillance du piratage. Ce sont les trucs qui rapportent déjà le plus qui sont dans la liste. Les petits labels indépendants, personne ne surveille s'ils se font pirater, tant pis pour leur gueule, z'avaient qu'à avoir de l'argent pour faire du lobbying.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui mais pour avoir de l'argent il faut être connu.

Euh wait...

----------


## Neo_13

> Comme pour la surveillance du piratage. Ce sont les trucs qui rapportent déjà le plus qui sont dans la liste. Les petits labels indépendants, personne ne surveille s'ils se font pirater, tant pis pour leur gueule, z'avaient qu'à avoir de l'argent pour faire du lobbying.


C'est très vieux, mais : http://www.freescape.eu.org/biblio/p...id_article=160

Les gens d'ici savent que les réseaux P2P ont la totalité des ouvrages de la maison d'édition de cet homme.

----------


## Manu

Merci GMB. 
Souvent instructifs, à défaut amusants, vos articles sont toujours une bonne occasion de se cultiver. 
Mais ce que j'aime beaucoup aussi finalement, ce sont les réactions derrière. Fish avait raison, il y a vraiment toujours trois catégories. 
En bonus, pas mal de monde balance des liens intéressants et ça c'est super pour m'occuper quand j'ai quelque chose de plus important mais moins amusant à faire... 

Merci. 

(+1 sur skFlown, need un article sur les retraites, ou au moins quelques pistes pour se cultiver en mp siouplaît ?)

----------


## SAYA

V'là que Firefox s'y met aussi :
http://www.journaldunet.com/solution...dentites.shtml

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le Vatican contre l'Hadopi et l'Acta  (bon ok ce n'est pas vraiment ça).

J'parie que ça télécharge à mort du film de boules par là-bas.

----------


## SAYA

> Le Vatican contre l'Hadopi et l'Acta  (bon ok ce n'est pas vraiment ça).
> 
> J'parie que ça télécharge à mort du film de boules par là-bas.


 ::P: 


Pour une fois qu'il est pas contre :^_^:

----------


## chaosdémon

""Un système de protection renforcée pourrait améliorer ou limiter la croissance économique. Bien que le renforcement des droits de la propriété intellectuelle peut améliorer la croissance et le développement dans des circonstances spécifiques, cela peut également conduire à des difficultés économiques et sociales" a-t-il poursuivi, estimant que les inconvénients d'un tel système risquent d'arriver bien avant les avantages.

"Cette situation explique pourquoi il est souvent difficile d'organiser une convergence d'intérêts en faveur d'une réforme de la propriété intellectuelle dans les pays émergents" a expliqué Silvano Maria Tomasi. C'est aussi pour cette raison que les futures superpuissances du monde, comme l'Inde, la Chine et le Brésil, sont particulièrement hostiles à l'ACTA, un projet de traité international sur la lutte contre la contrefaçon."

Le vatican a un meilleur raisonnement économique que nos gouvernements sur ce coup.

----------


## Almatysain

Allez va, au moins ça crée des emplois :
http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73241
http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/68688
http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73111
http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73569
http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73110
http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/72941
 :^_^:

----------


## Arcadia94

> Allez va, au moins ça crée des emplois :
> http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73241
> http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/68688
> http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73111
> http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73569
> http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/73110
> http://www.emploipublic.fr/jobSearch.../offerId/72941


OMG !!!

Des CDD de 3 ans renouvelables !!!  ::o: 
Est ce que ça veut dire que ça sera une loi éclair  ::ninja:: 

Trêves de plaisanteries, je ne savais même pas que légalement des CDD de 3 ans renouvelables existaient...

----------


## smokytoks

> OMG !!!
> 
> Des CDD de 3 ans renouvelables !!! 
> Est ce que ça veut dire que ça sera une loi éclair 
> 
> Trêves de plaisanteries, je ne savais même pas que légalement des CDD de 3 ans renouvelables existaient...


C'est l'une des spécificités des contrats assimilés fonction publique. Il s'agit de ce que l'on appelle couramment le statut "contractuel" dans la fonction publique. C'est "amusant", d'ailleurs, car, en plus d'une durée maximale autorisée supérieure aux CDD "privés", il n'y pas de limite au nombre de renouvellements de ce genre de contrats...

----------


## Almatysain

Enfin bon, pour les postes dont la mission va être la réponse téléphonique, c'est pas grave. Avant la fin de chaque CDD les mecs, soit ils vont se jeter par la fenêtre (s'ils ne sont pas sur une plateforme à la cave), soit ils vont se barrer au bout d'un an de galère.

----------


## Wa Gon Li

Si vous voulez faire un petit filtre HADOPI, voire savoir quand ces rigolos viennent chez vous :

http://blogdesinges.fr/post/2010/09/27/Appliquer-facilement-un-filtre-HADOPI-et-le-journaliser-les-entr%C3%A9es

une solution 100% canard

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui, parce qu'il faut savoir que la HADOPI ne peut pas utiliser des adresses chez M. Orange ou M. SFR pour espionner les réseaux de P2P. Sinon, elle pourrait se faire dénoncer elle-même, ce qui provoquerait une rupture du continuum espace-temps qui pourrait déchirer le tissu même de l'univers…* Ou elle pourrait s'envoyer une lettre recommandé et se suspendre l'accès Internet.*


 ::lol::

----------


## Arcadia94

Merci pour l'info Wa Gon Li, c'est vraiment énorme comme truc !

----------


## Wa Gon Li

> Oui, parce qu'il faut savoir que la HADOPI ne peut pas utiliser des adresses chez M. Orange ou M. SFR pour espionner les réseaux de P2P. Sinon, elle pourrait se faire dénoncer elle-même, ce qui provoquerait une rupture du continuum espace-temps qui pourrait déchirer le tissu même de l'univers…* Ou elle pourrait s'envoyer une lettre recommandé et se suspendre l'accès Internet.*


Ca s'applique aussi à sa milice privée => Trident Media Guard (TMG)

----------


## Doric

Personellement, je ne pense pas que bloquer les adresses IP de HADOPI soit vraiment pertinent. Celles de TMG, oui. HADOPI n'intervient (il ne me semble) pas dans le processus de détection des IP suspectes.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Personellement, je ne pense pas que bloquer les adresses IP de HADOPI soit vraiment pertinent. Celles de TMG, oui. HADOPI n'intervient (il ne me semble) pas dans le processus de détection des IP suspectes.


Yop, hadopi intervient par l'intermédiaire de TMG d'un côté et des FAI de l'autre, pas directement.

----------


## Neo_13

Indépendamment, je ne vois pas ce qu'ils viendraient tenter de voir sur mon réseau interne.

----------


## SAYA

> Si vous voulez faire un petit filtre HADOPI, voire savoir quand ces rigolos viennent chez vous :
> 
> http://blogdesinges.fr/post/2010/09/...s-entr%C3%A9es
> 
> une solution 100% canard


 ::wub:: 

@ M Cacao



> *Ou elle pourrait s'envoyer une lettre recommandée et se suspendre l'accès Internet*.


Quand je dis qu'ils vont avoir du souci à se faire avec les petits piratins malins ::P:  :haha:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/171...-spots-tv.html

Les spots de pub pour la carte musique jeune.

Perso j'ai regardé que la première, pas eu le courage de supporter les autres. 
_
"50% de mise 100% de kiff"_

Je trouverais ça désopilant si ces spots n'étaient pas financés par l'argent publique...

----------


## SAYA

:haha: 

Ils vont se ridiculiser encore un peu plus :
http://hightech.nouvelobs.com/actual...-a-un-bug.html

----------


## kalimad

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/171...-spots-tv.html


Alors là, c'est violent...  ::o:  ::|:

----------


## Pronoein

> Oui tu as bien saisi ma pensée. A mon avis, c'est la meilleure attitude a avoir pour etre contre Hadopi. 
> A la limite, si Hadopi avait été efficace et vraiment emmerdant, j'aurais été pour foutre le feux aux voitures et provoquer le gouvernement autant que possible. 
> Mais par chance ce n'est pas le cas. 
> Donc ce que vous faites là, tous, c'est ni plus ni moins que crier au loup ! Inutilement. Et je trouve ça grave. On obtient jamais gain de cause en agissant de la sorte, et à terme c'est une balle dans le pied qu'on se tire.
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne le fait que le gouvernement ai tous les droits, représente l'avis général..... 
> OUI c'est le cas. Sarkozy a bien été élu ! Donc les Francais ont fait un choix. C'est ce qui donne sa légitimité au gouvernement. 
> Alors peut etre que toi t'es un socialo communiste comme la plupart chez conardpc, mais ça ne te donne pas le droit de provoquer le gouvernement de la sorte, car en faisait ça, c'est la majoritée Francaise que tu provoques. Et ça c'est anti démocratique. 
> Donc tu inverse les rôles en pensant que toi tu détiens la vérité et es dans ton bon droit, et que le gouvernement fait fausse route. Sauf que non, c'est l'inverse.


J'ai réfléchi à ta position. Je pense que plus tu agiras par peur d'être soumis, et plus tu le seras. Ce n'est pas la collaboration (la peur de la peur) ou la colère pleutre qui doit guider un citoyen démocratique, mais à la rigueur cette colère si froide nommée fermeté, cette opposition à l'injuste qui ne se dégonfle ni devant les menaces ni devant la force. 
Il vaut mieux être déterminé à maintenir les droits par le Droit en allant jusqu'au bout de nos convictions, a fortiori si le gouvernement en fait une épreuve de force, que de se soumettre ou de lancer des caillasses. 
Mais de quels droits je parle moi qui prétends "détenir la vérité"? Je t'invite à relire le préambule et les 30 articles de la Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme, d'une part parce si tu ne partages pas ces valeurs j'aimerais t'entendre me dire pourquoi, et d'autre part parce que nulle loi, fût-elle issue de magouilles de puissants furieux, n'en est au-dessus, c'est la première phrase de notre Constitution et la déclaration internationale de 1948 des Nations Unies a été ratifiée par la France.
C'est donc par le courage que tu dois repenser, à mon avis, ta peur. N'accepte pas le dégonflage ni la minusculisation, tu es un être humain, une Personne, et tu as le droit à tes revendications comme chacun. Si des plus forts cherchent à écraser l'un de nous, nous devons faire front. Et je parle bien ici d'action civique et licite.

----------


## Aun

http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?id=149

----------


## djab

"Citoyen qui a peur, réforme qui passe dans le beurre" ... trop vrai.

Au fait, aucun recruteur de la Hadopi n'a encore essayé d'approcher un Canard pour qu'il fasse passer la bonne parole sur ce site? Apparemment ce serait un de leur moyens pour (essayer de) controller l'opinion des internautes...  ::(:

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

> Oui, parce qu'il faut savoir que la HADOPI ne peut pas utiliser des adresses chez M. Orange ou M. SFR pour espionner les réseaux de P2P. Sinon, elle pourrait se faire dénoncer elle-même, ce qui provoquerait une rupture du continuum espace-temps qui pourrait déchirer le tissu même de l'univers…* Ou elle pourrait s'envoyer une lettre recommandé et se suspendre l'accès Internet.*



Des mecs comme ça, tu vois, c'est du winner en puissance. 

 :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Au fait, aucun recruteur de la Hadopi n'a encore essayé d'approcher un Canard pour qu'il fasse passer la bonne parole sur ce site? Apparemment ce serait un de leur moyens pour (essayer de) controller l'opinion des internautes...



J'crois pas.


Par contre, le piratage çay mal, m'voyez  :tired:

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

> Citation:
> Envoyé par Pronoein  
> J'ai réfléchi à ta position. Je pense que plus tu agiras par peur d'être soumis, et plus tu le seras. Ce n'est pas la collaboration (la peur de la peur) ou la colère pleutre qui doit guider un citoyen démocratique, mais à la rigueur cette colère si froide nommée fermeté, cette opposition à l'injuste qui ne se dégonfle ni devant les menaces ni devant la force. 
> Il vaut mieux être déterminé à maintenir les droits par le Droit en allant jusqu'au bout de nos convictions, a fortiori si le gouvernement en fait une épreuve de force, que de se soumettre ou de lancer des caillasses. 
> Mais de quels droits je parle moi qui prétends "détenir la vérité"? Je t'invite à relire le préambule et les 30 articles de la Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme, d'une part parce si tu ne partages pas ces valeurs j'aimerais t'entendre me dire pourquoi, et d'autre part parce que nulle loi, fût-elle issue de magouilles de puissants furieux, n'en est au-dessus, c'est la première phrase de notre Constitution et la déclaration internationale de 1948 des Nations Unies a été ratifiée par la France.
> C'est donc par le courage que tu dois repenser, à mon avis, ta peur. N'accepte pas le dégonflage ni la minusculisation, tu es un être humain, une Personne, et tu as le droit à tes revendications comme chacun. Si des plus forts cherchent à écraser l'un de nous, nous devons faire front. Et je parle bien ici d'action civique et licite.


Tu me fais un peu de peine. Ton leitmotiv c'est le courage et la hargne ? 
Dans l'absolu c'est pas mauvais, mais dans ce contexte c'est complétement risible, voyons....
Quand je pense qu'il y a des problèmes qui mettent en danger nos vies, du style le réchauffement climatique et la polution, le terrorisme, l'equipe de france de football, et j'en passe. 

Celui de nous deux qui réagit par la peur , c'est plutot toi. Tu paniques ! T'es là "OMG hadopi va me choper il faut empecher que cette loi passe" "OMG j'vais avoir des problèmes si je DL trop de pron" .... en gros le DL c'est ta vie quoi 

Moi au contraire j'men fou, j'suis zen. Et je me marre bien a vous regarder vous battre contre le vent. 
Encore une fois c'est simple, cette loi est inefficace donc je pars du principe que vous râlez juste pour râler. Vous n'avez aucune revendication sérieuse, aucun argument valable pour défendre le piratage, aucun modèle économique pour remplacer l'actuel. Donc vous êtes comme la Gauche aux élections, c'est a dire useless.
Moi j'dit, laissons les gamins acheter les CD de Justin Bieber si ça leur fait plaisir. 
Pendant ce temps là je n'ai aucun problème pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ce message a été censuré par cpc _biiiiip_ bip bip bip bip bip xD 

 . Donc quelles raisons j'aurais d'etre contre hadopi puisque ça me concerne même pas ? ^^

Si tu cherches a mettre a profit ton courage surhumain va donc faire la guerre en Afghanistan et rapporte moi le scalp du mec qui menace l'application de la loi pour l'interdiction de la burqa en France. Pour ça il faut des couilles, et pas râler derrière son ordi.

ps : se foutre de la gueule d'hadopi, c'est comme se foutre de la gueule des handicapés. Ok c'est marrant, mais faut savoir s'arreter. tout comme ce topic d'ailleurs.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Donc quelles raisons j'aurais d'etre contre hadopi puisque ça me concerne même pas ? ^^


A priori, je m'en balance aussi de cette loi. Le seul truc que j'ai jamais "tipiaké" c'est un clip sur YouTube il y a des années. 
Gros frisson genre "Wouah, je suis devenu un pirate !" 

Spoiler Alert! 


jusqu'à ce que j'apprenne que c'est parfaitement légal dans le cadre d'une utilisation privée

  ::P: 

Mais quand même :

Mise en place d'une "police privée" - ce ne sont pas des fonctionnaires qui constatent l'infraction.Identification par un moyen fort douteux (l'adresse ip).Annonce de filtrage du net à venir...

Trois fois rien.
Ce n'est pas uniquement Hadopi au sens "piratage" qui est important.
Mais de tout ce qu'elle signifie en matière de Loi.
Pas seulement celle-ci mais aussi toutes celles qui pourraient s'en inspirer.



> Si tu cherches a mettre a profit ton courage surhumain va donc faire la guerre en Afghanistan et rapporte moi le scalp du mec qui menace l'application de la loi pour l'interdiction de la burqa en France. Pour ça il faut des couilles, et pas râler derrière son ordi.


Là, j'hésite... Facepalm ? Godwin award ?

----------


## sissi

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/171...-spots-tv.html
> 
> Les spots de pub pour la carte musique jeune.
> 
> Perso j'ai regardé que la première, pas eu le courage de supporter les autres. 
> _
> "50% de mise 100% de kiff"_
> 
> Je trouverais ça désopilant si ces spots n'étaient pas financés par l'argent publique...




kif masculin

   1. Pollen du chanvre. Il est le plus souvent compacté et coupé pour obtenir le haschisch (résine de cannabis). 


 :^_^:

----------


## Pronoein

> Tu me fais un peu de peine. Ton leitmotiv c'est le courage et la hargne ? 
> Dans l'absolu c'est pas mauvais, mais dans ce contexte c'est complétement risible, voyons....
> Quand je pense qu'il y a des problèmes qui mettent en danger nos vies, du style le réchauffement climatique et la polution, le terrorisme, l'equipe de france de football, et j'en passe. 
> 
> Celui de nous deux qui réagit par la peur , c'est plutot toi. Tu paniques ! T'es là "OMG hadopi va me choper il faut empecher que cette loi passe" "OMG j'vais avoir des problèmes si je DL trop de pron" .... en gros le DL c'est ta vie quoi 
> 
> Moi au contraire j'men fou, j'suis zen. Et je me marre bien a vous regarder vous battre contre le vent. 
> Encore une fois c'est simple, cette loi est inefficace donc je pars du principe que vous râlez juste pour râler. Vous n'avez aucune revendication sérieuse, aucun argument valable pour défendre le piratage, aucun modèle économique pour remplacer l'actuel. Donc vous êtes comme la Gauche aux élections, c'est a dire useless.
> Moi j'dit, laissons les gamins acheter les CD de Justin Bieber si ça leur fait plaisir. 
> ...


Il me semble que tu as choisi, bien plus que moi, la vocifération. Tu me fais rentrer dans une boîte à stéréotype à chacune de tes phrases, l'emballage étant fourni par les "principes" dont tu pars - le mot correct est préjugés -, puis tu colles une étiquette sur le paquet sans plus avoir à regarder le contenu. Enfin en terrain famillier, tu connais par coeur le dicours à tenir.
Cette manière de percevoir, de penser et de parler, à mon avis, diminue la portée et l'intérêt de tes commentaires sur Hadopi. Ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle. Je te signale juste que ta communication est contre-productive et faussée. J'arrête donc cette discussion, qui au lieu de s'élargir, se restreint de plus en plus.

----------


## Neo_13

En fait, il a été privé de la possibilité de te répondre dans ce topic.

On peut donc se recentrer sur hadopi et l'article de GMB, lisible dans le premier message du topic.

----------


## Mérénita

Comme toujours un post génial de GMB.
Des remarques très pertinentes (surtout sur les Québécois  ::P:  )
Avez-vous vus la lettre du CCIA (http://www.ccianet.org/CCIA/files/cc...I%20Letter.pdf) ?
Bon ok le consortium n'est pas composé d'enfants de choeur mais j'ai trouvé la lettre trés bien écrite.
J'adore notamment le passage indiquant que "le draft (du texte Hadopi) est fondé sur l'idée fausse que le P2P est illégal"
Et de citer le gouvernement UK qui utilise BitTorrent pour distribuer des données au public.

Par contre un texte qui hélas rapproche la France de la Chine sur la volonté de tout voir/entendre ça me fait mal au séant  ::(:

----------

